# Einstieg Allen Bradley



## olli2 (5 Oktober 2009)

Hallo,
ich programmierte bisher nur S7 (300er).

Nun kommt evtl. ein umfangreicheres Projekt mit Allen Bradley Steuerungen auf mich zu, mit denen ich bislang noch keine Berührungspunkte hatte. 
Wie artverwandt sind denn eigentlich Siemens und Allen Bradley/Rockwell?
Kann man sich mit Siemens S7 Vorkenntnissen einigermassen bei den Amis einarbeiten oder sind Hard- und Software komplett anders aufgebaut?
Sollte ich folglich eher einen Lehrgang dafür besuchen?

Gruß Olli


----------



## MSB (5 Oktober 2009)

Artverwandt sind Siemens und Rockwell sowie jeder beliebige SPS-Hersteller.

Bist du "nur" von Siemens versaut, oder hattest du auch mit anderen Steuerungen generell schon Berührungspunkte?

Software ist schon anders aufgebaut, ein paar Sachen gefallen mir bei Siemens besser, andere bei Rockwell.

Kurzum, für "normale" Sachen, halte ich einen Kurs bei Rockwell für einen halbwegs gestandenen Programmierer nicht für notwendig,
bei weiteren Details wie Motion und ähnlichem vielleicht schon eher.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## HSThomas (5 Oktober 2009)

Also es ist schon ziemlich unterschiedlich.


Auf der Rockwell Homepage gibt es einen "Application Conversion Guide", der könnte Dir weiterhelfen.

Je nachdem welchen Hardware-Distributor für Rockwellprodukte ihr habt, könntest Du den ja auch mal ansprechen. Die sind ja eigentlich schon daran interessiert, das mehr Leute mit ihren Geräten umgehen können. (Habe so mal eine super RSLogix5000 Einführung bekommen)


Wenn das alles nichts nützt, nimm Dir viel Zeit, hab viel Geduld...  dann kann man das schaffen.

Es ist nicht unmöglich 



Gruß

Hauke


----------



## MarkusP210 (5 Oktober 2009)

Mit fundierten Kenntnissen geht das recht gut.

Ein paar der Unterschiede sind:
- Datenbestände werden bei AB nicht in DB's angelegt. Dafür existiert eine globale Variablenliste (Controller Tags) in der man beliebig viele (bis der Speicher voll ist) einfache und strukturierte Variable anlegen kann
- Code wird in Modulen programmiert welche wiederum von Tasks aufgerufen werden. Die Tasks sind ähnlich den OB's bei S7 zyklisch, zeitgesteuert oder ereignisgetriggert aufgerufen. Ein Task kann demzufolge beliebig viele Module enthalten.
- Pro Task können lokale Variable vergeben werden
- Hardwarekonfiguration erfolgt über eine Baumstruktur, Netztopologieen grafisch.
- Programmiert wird wahlweise in Ladder (KOP) oder SCL (es gibt auch weitere Hochspracheneditoren)

Generell gilt: das Tooling für all die Aufgaben die es in einem SPS-Projekt zu berabeiten/lösen gilt ist bei AB nicht so kompakt wie bei S7, d.h. für jeden Teilbereich brauchts separate Tools die man installieren muss (bei S7 auch, nur da merkt man's eigentlich nicht).

Markus


----------



## olli2 (6 Oktober 2009)

Hallo und danke ersteinmal für die Infos.



> Bist du "nur" von Siemens versaut, oder hattest du auch mit anderen Steuerungen generell schon Berührungspunkte?


Was SPS-Programmierung betrifft schon, mein Kundenkreis (Produktions- und Fertigungsanlgen) verlangt S7 300er und FUP. 
Mit verschiedenen höheren Sprachen hatte ich in der Vergangenheit schon Berührungspunkte.

Im Speziellen gehts bei meinem Anliegen um eine handvoll Verpackungsanlagen aus Italien mit Allen Bradley Steuerung. Diese sollen mechanisch, elektrisch, etc. modifiziert und produktionsfähig gemacht werden. Es ist also schon ein Grundstock vorhanden, der verändert werden muß. Die Doku soll allerdings sehr lückenhaft sein und der Support des Herstellers durch die begonnenen Umbauten entsprechend eingeschränkt. - Grundlagenforschung
Viel mehr Infos besitze ich vorerst noch nicht. 
Für mich gilt es nun zu erörtern, ob ich mich in das Projekt reinsteigere oder lieber die Finger davon lassen soll.

Gruß Olli


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (6 Oktober 2009)

olli2 schrieb:


> Was SPS-Programmierung betrifft schon, mein Kundenkreis (Produktions- und Fertigungsanlgen) verlangt S7 300er und FUP.
> Mit verschiedenen höheren Sprachen hatte ich in der Vergangenheit schon Berührungspunkte.



FUP gibt es bei Rockwell zwar auch, die Steuerungen werden aber normalerweise klassisch in ladder programmiert, was dem KOP bei siemens ähnelt


----------



## HSThomas (6 Oktober 2009)

Also da wage ich mal, Dir zu widersprechen.

Es ist durchaus nicht so, dass da generell nur in Lader Logic programmiert wird. 
Je nach Sinn und Zweck der Routine bietet es sich schon an, eine passende, andere Sprache zu wählen - und das wird vermutlich nicht nur von mir so gehandhabt.

So sind zum Beispiel Berechnungen in LL eher schrecklich, in Structured Text aber ganz wunderbar und einfach. 
Aufrufe anderer Routinen, denen man noch Parameter mitgeben möchte, sind in FBS auch übersichtlicher als in LL.


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (6 Oktober 2009)

HSThomas schrieb:


> Also da wage ich mal, Dir zu widersprechen.
> 
> Es ist durchaus nicht so, dass da generell nur in Lader Logic programmiert wird.
> Je nach Sinn und Zweck der Routine bietet es sich schon an, eine passende, andere Sprache zu wählen - und das wird vermutlich nicht nur von mir so gehandhabt.
> ...


 

Hm? Thema verfehlt 6 setzen

ich habe nicht generell sondern normalerweisse geschrieben. Mir ist bekannt, dass es bei RW auch andere sprachen gibt, die ihre vorteile haben.
aber danke mal für den hinweis
meine aussage hat sich auf unsere kunden in den usa, bezogen, die ll fordern
aber trotzdem ich finde es gut, dass wir darüber geredet haben


----------



## MSB (6 Oktober 2009)

Wobei, um das noch anzumerken, ST & SFC, welche sicherlich für manches ganz gut sind (unabhängig vom System),
Rockwell sich auch ganz gut bezahlen lässt damit diese in der Entwicklungsumgebung freigeschalten sind.
Ist ja, gerade für einen Einsteiger, auch ein nicht unerheblicher Faktor.

Wobei eine Sache schon richtig ist, bei AB lässt sich in KOP im Grunde alles lösen,
vielleicht nicht immer "geradlinig", aber es geht.
Das kann man bei Siemens-KOP/FUP nun nicht wirklich behaupten.

Wobei da es sich hier um einen Umbau handelt, noch der Faktor dazu kommt, welche Steuerungs-Generation hier verbaut ist.

Also Compact / Controllogix, SLC 500, PLC-5 ... welche sich ja durch ihr Alter auch unterscheiden.

Persönlich kenne ich ausschließlich Controllogix mit zugehörigen RSLogix5000.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## olli2 (6 Oktober 2009)

> Wobei da es sich hier um einen Umbau handelt, noch der Faktor dazu kommt, welche Steuerungs-Generation hier verbaut ist.
> 
> Also Compact / Controllogix, SLC 500, PLC-5 ... welche sich ja durch ihr Alter auch unterscheiden.


 
ich werde morgen vielleicht mehr Informationen dazu erhalten.

Wie sieht es denn mit der Software aus? Gibts da eine für alle oder wie bei Siemens für jede Familie etwas eigenes?
Benötigt man auch einen Hardware Adapter um die Steuerung programmiern zu können?

Gruß Olli


----------



## marlob (7 Oktober 2009)

Es gibt 
RSLogix5000 für ControlLogix, CompactLogix, FlexLogix, SoftLogix und DriveLogix.
RSLogix500 für SLC 500, MicroLogix
und
RSLogix5 für PLC-5 und SoftLogix _5_


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (7 Oktober 2009)

olli2 schrieb:


> ich werde morgen vielleicht mehr Informationen dazu erhalten.
> 
> Wie sieht es denn mit der Software aus? Gibts da eine für alle oder wie bei Siemens für jede Familie etwas eigenes?
> Benötigt man auch einen Hardware Adapter um die Steuerung programmiern zu können?
> ...


 
um auf die steuerung zu kommen brauchst du ein serielles kabel. wie das aussehten muss ist im handbuch beschrieben
wenn du aber eine ethernetkarte eingebaut hast, kannst du über diese online gehen. du brauchst nur switch+patch oder crossover kabel


----------



## HSThomas (7 Oktober 2009)

AUDSUPERUSER schrieb:


> Hm? Thema verfehlt 6 setzen
> 
> ich habe nicht generell sondern normalerweisse geschrieben. Mir ist bekannt, dass es bei RW auch andere sprachen gibt, die ihre vorteile haben.
> aber danke mal für den hinweis
> ...




*seufz* Meine erste sechs... Naja...


Ich wollte mit meinem Beitrag in erster Linie darauf hinweisen, dass unser geschätzter Kollege sich nicht zwingend an KOP/LL hängen muss, sondern auch andere Möglichkeiten hat, die vielleicht für ihn schneller und komfortabler zu handhaben sind.
Natürlich hängt es davon ab, wie genau sein Projekt aussieht.

Mich ärgert nur immer diese "Rockwell = KOP" Aussagen.

Klar, einige Kunden schreiben das vor, aber ziemlich vielen ist es auch egal - so lange am Ende die anlage läuft.



So..  Frieden?


----------



## olli2 (10 Oktober 2009)

so, nun hab ich weitere Infos und die Programm-Dateien der Anlagen

Als Software benötigt man RSLogix500, habe eine Testversion.
Erschwerend ist leider, dass die Anlagen aus Italien kommen und alles auf Italienisch ist. Hoffentlich haben die keinen Spaghetti-Code programmiert.
Momentan stehe ich noch etwas ratlos dem ganzen gegenüber, wie und wo anfangen???

Hat jemand einen guten Literatur- oder sonstigen Tipp zum Selbststudium?!

Gruß Olli


----------



## marlob (11 Oktober 2009)

Hier findest du eine Menge Infos 
http://www.sps-forum.de/showpost.php?p=215743&postcount=4


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (11 Oktober 2009)

die hier machen recht gute rw kurse

http://www.vdt-automation.de/DE/main.html

wenn du aber schon erfahrung mit sps hast, mach gleich den fortgeschrittenen kurs.

nicht zu verachten ist das catering, das beim lehrgang geboten wird


----------

